# concrete wall ?? can't find studs



## jeanp319

Hello,
Need to fix this new lcd tv (50 lbs) on this appartment wall.
Can't find any stud with a stud finder, seems to be no nails, sound doesn't change when I tap different places with a hammer.
I unscrewed this electrical box (see pic in attachment)... from what I know, the box should be fixed to a wood stud, which I don't see.

Can I conclude it's a concrete wall ? or what ?


----------



## JTGP

looks to be plaster board. Can you get a picture inside the box?


----------



## BridgeMan

Why not ask the apartment complex's manager to see a set of construction plans for the place?  He/she may have to contact the complex's owner if no plans are available from the manager.  But someone, somewhere should have a set, and looking at them will show what the wall is composed of.


----------



## jeanp319

contacting the owner is quite complicated for fixing a lcd tv to a wall !!
plus, he doesn't give a #*%^ showing the plans !

i can't believe the only way to be sure there's no stud is by looking at plans ...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looking at the photos it looks like plaster over wooden lathe. If this is the case, your stud finder may not be picking up the wall studs through the plaster and lathe. How old is the building and can you tell whether its plaster or dry wall?


----------



## jeanp319

I am sorry I am really far from having such knowledge...
The material around the electrical box looks like plastic indeed.
The powder that fall from drillling a hole in the wall looks more like cement than the white power from usual dry walls.
However, the wall appears to be empty after something like 1 inch.
There are probably studs, I haven't found any yet...
Maybe also the material is too dense for the stud finder.
But I am surprised to haven't found any stud aside the electrical box !

Any comment ?
I'll try to find a strong magnet to find screws or nails.


----------



## EZHangDoor

I never had any luck with the magnetic stud finders.... Try looking at the baseboard to see if they nailed it at each stud. If the base is taller, most likely they did. You should be able to see the nail heads unless they did an exceptional job of filling them.


----------



## inspectorD

Sounds like it is the party wall between apt units. Most likely a cinder block or masanary wall. 
You won't find studs, the metal electrical box is one with prongs to hold it in.

Can you get a nail into the wall? If you can, the baseboard was nailed, as suggested, give it a hit with a board and a hammer to find the nails if you cannot.


----------



## mack

Did you try to take out plug ? If not turn  off breaker pull out plug and clean out box with vacuum. Check box for nails or screws witch may tell you what it's attached to. You may be able to see or feel through unused wire hole.


----------



## tracy3181

, could you fine somebody to fix it. or have you fixed it yet?


----------

